# Training Collars



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello. I'm a newbie when it comes to training collars, so I was wondering if anyone would give me some insight about which collar to purchase. I apologize if this is lengthy, but I would really like to find a collar that fits our needs, rather than trying multiple ones and confusing my dog.

I'm interested in buying a collar because my 4 year old, Rocky, is extremely high strung and has separation anxiety. I adopted him 2 years ago and he had very little training and socialization. We took him to training classes but he didn't pass because he was too anxious to learn anything at the facility. The classes were great for socializing him, but he couldn't focus on anything. He would just salivate, bark, panic. After class, we would train him at home and he would do great when he was in his own surroundings. He was like a different dog. We've been training him at home and he does well with basic commands, but there are still a few behavioral issues I would like to work on. The main issue is car rides. I work at a vet and it'd be a great opportunity to bring him to work and socialize him with all the other employee dogs. I have tried it in the past, but he constantly barks, panics, scratches the window, etc. My commute is over an hour long and after doing it for maybe 3 weeks straight with no improvement, it became too much of a distraction to bring him in the car. Once construction started on the interstate and orange cones were everywhere, forget it! The cones and semi trucks passing by are his worst enemies. A friend of mine let me borrow her bark collar and I put it on him and he barked once or twice the entire way home. Once he got the shock, he relaxed a little bit and actually laid down in the car, something I have never seen him do. It was a PetSafe collar that was made only for barking, but since I'm buying a collar, I'm wondering if I should buy a different one with a little more features. There are some other things we would like to work on that don't involve barking, such as jumping up, and basically calming him down whenever he gets too excited/anxious. I know a remote collar would work for all of these things but I would also like the anti-bark feature as well. Are there collars that have both the automatic anti-bark and remote training? If not, I can buy two separate collars, but I would like to have only one so it's less confusing for him. I would like the add a dog feature, too, for my other dog who has picked up some bad habits as well (barking, digging). There are a few companies where I can purchase the collars for cost, so I've been looking into those brands (Innotek, Dogtra, PetSafe, Tri-Tronics, Sport Dog, and Big Leash). 

There are so many options, I'm not sure which is better. I want one that is waterproof and durable because my guys like to rough house, and I'm afraid they'd pull them off each other and chew the collars. Also, a company that would be willing to work with me if there was something wrong with the product. Do you prefer the warning tones and the kind that increase the level of power every time the dog barks? What's better between momentary stimulation and continuous stimulation? Are rechargable batteries better than non rechargables? What is the 2 level boost? Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think it's a good idea to use an E Collar on an already anxious dog. Have you considered hiring a trainer to come to your house to work on these behaviors?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the Tri-tronics Bark Limiter for a bark collar. For your other issues I would encourage you to exhaust other training avenues before going to an ecollar, but if that is the decision you make I would recommend Tritronics or Dogtra.

Consider crating your dog while he is the car. It is much safer and will contain him.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree training collars for anxiety could back fire. Sorry you are having some issues. I know there are "DAP" collars and such that should help with anxiety. I had a friend whose dog had 'environmental' stress when she would take him places. She says he never really got over it. I had a dog who would not ride in the car when I grew up. Some dogs it's just who they are. 

I would also agree with Louisiana, see if you can get a trainer or better yet a behaviorist to come out and work with you. Perhaps at home, then in the world. 

Wish I had better answers.... sorry


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Baby steps. Instead of driving an hour one way, put him in the car, shut the doors, get out. Then start the car. Then back up and park again. Then go around the block. Then two blocks.

Same with working with him. If he'll do it in the living room, try the kitchen. Then the back yard. Then the front yard. Then the sidewalk. If you have to, move a foot at a time. Take him to a new place every day and work on things. Ask if you can go to the classes you took and watch. Sign him up for doggy daycare, or find a friend dog take him in for the day so he's in a new place. 

All the e collar will do is correct him when he's doing something you don't want him to do. You need to first teach him what you DO want him to do so he's got that as an option. If he's jumping up on other people, teach him to sit for a treat. Correcting him may confirm in his mind that people are bad and then you have more issues to work through. If he's excited, work on calming him down and self control. Again if you correct him for acting worried, it may confirm he SHOULD be worried.

E collars are a tool, they are not a shortcut or an instant fix. You still need to do some homework with him as far as getting him working in new places and such, so that's where I'd start. Find a good trainer and ask them for advice when you're ready on which collar would be right for him (depends on where you are and who the reps are sometimes).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

There are lots of great training protocols for teaching dogs to relax at home alone, in classes, and in car rides.

Due to the number of situations that produce anxiety in your dog, I would highly recommend you have a consult with a veterinary behaviorist or a vet who is very behavior savvy.

I don't know where in IL you are, these are the two I know of 
Animal Behavior Partners
Lincoln Land Animal Clinic- What's New
THey should be able to refer you to someone closer.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

If the bark collar works that would be Ok i think, but using an ecollar for the other could backfire easily unless you *REALLY!!!*know what you are doing. That would be my very last option and a last ditch effort. 
Two best collars are Tritronics and Dogtra. I would not buy any of the others.


----------

